# Delfa the new Official Cheap Brand



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Delfa (mispronounced) is now officially a junk brand to me. It used to be good, just as good a Moen but now it's worse than the no name brands direct from China. I was reading about those super stiff flex lines and if you shortened them like they showed in their instruction some would pull off and flood the place. Well I got one today from a customer. Couldn't bend the lines properly. The woman calls me 2 hours later saying the faucet was loose and a metal piece fell out.

I went back and the plastic shank broke off, they don't even care of using brass or white metal! I knew when I took it out of the box it was cheap but this is cherry.

I didn't charge to go back and take it out but I'll charge to put a new one in this friday.

.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The most old timey plumber thing I have ever heard was told to me by the great Steve, the now retired most old timey plumber I have ever met. We were talking about kitchen faucets and he says to me that he tells every newly married couple he meets that just bought a house to *save up and buy a good kitchen faucet.*

I miss Steve.




.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

delta, :vs_laugh::vs_mad::vs_cool: right up there with pegasis and price pfister. just another hardware store pos. not getting installed in my house. my house was 5 yrs old when i bought it. all delta and mansfield. mansfield is in the dumpster next to the delta faucets except for the shower valves. dont feel like cutting walls open. just keep replacing $50 cartridges every couple years.:vs_mad:


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Haha, yep, I repaired a delta 8” vanity faucet today, cartridges were all plastic blah blah. 
I don’t touch Delta KT faucets, they suck and 1/2 the time the repair doesn’t work. 

Seems like for the most part Moen and a few other older brands are the only ones worth fixing.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I just got a call, from a landlord, to look at a Delta KT faucet, in his rental property, that is leaking from under the handle. I told them
I won’t touch it, I’ll replace it with a Moen.. he’s was cool with that.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> I just got a call, from a landlord, to look at a Delta KT faucet, in his rental property, that is leaking from under the handle. I told them
> I won’t touch it, I’ll replace it with a Moen.. he’s was cool with that.


But Sadly Moen Manor/Chateau kitchen faucets are nowhere to be found! No more at Rona or other big box. All I see are Adler, the all plastic ones. Also no more sale on them. I'll ask one supplier if they are still available if not I'll be stuck with cheap Adler.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

welcome to the world of " crap made in china"..and for the companies having their cheap schit made there..I hope they all go bankrupt...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> welcome to the world of " crap made in china"..and for the companies having their cheap schit made there..I hope they all go bankrupt...





Unfortunately they won't. People are too lazy to complain or to put thought into their choices of products anymore. Any homeowner can call anyone of these faucet companies and they will send out the parts for free, none of them call. They would rather pay us to order the parts or sell them a whole new faucet than to pick up the phone and answer some simple questions. I see it all the time.


If more people wanted replacement parts than companies would start charging for them. When they did that people would swap to a cheaper company and competition would start again. People would again get the faucet that was most durable. The manufacturers figured out that if they made 5 different cartridges a year and only kept those revisions a couple years that it would be way too complicated for most people to bother finding a replacement part so they would give up.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Unfortunately they won't. People are too lazy to complain or to put thought into their choices of products anymore. Any homeowner can call anyone of these faucet companies and they will send out the parts for free, none of them call. They would rather pay us to order the parts or sell them a whole new faucet than to pick up the phone and answer some simple questions. I see it all the time.
> 
> 
> If more people wanted replacement parts than companies would start charging for them. When they did that people would swap to a cheaper company and competition would start again. People would again get the faucet that was most durable. The manufacturers figured out that if they made 5 different cartridges a year and only kept those revisions a couple years that it would be way too complicated for most people to bother finding a replacement part so they would give up.
> ...


planned obsolescence.....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> planned obsolescence.....



It's kind of gotten beyond planned obsolescence. They are actively working to make it more difficult to fix the products. I would characterize planned obsolescence as making the products less durable.


The next step is cutting out third party parts manufacturers.






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> planned obsolescence.....





skoronesa said:


> It's kind of gotten beyond planned obsolescence. They are actively working to make it more difficult to fix the products. I would characterize planned obsolescence as making the products less durable.
> 
> 
> The next step is cutting out third party parts manufacturers.
> ...



In Europe it is mandatory that goods can be repaired and parts available. There's some brewing in the province to have the same law but I doubt anything will come out of it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> It's kind of gotten beyond planned obsolescence. They are actively working to make it more difficult to fix the products. I would characterize planned obsolescence as making the products less durable.
> 
> 
> The next step is cutting out third party parts manufacturers.
> ...


negative grass hopper......planned obsolescence is just that....if you cant find parts...then you have to replace...but if you need parts that fast then the faucet had a PO date and time...it failed and needed repair that parts could not be found and faucet was now replaced....very simple concept....auto makers only have to keep replacement parts available for 10 years for each make car,,and thats if it didnt change to a shorter time since I looked it up..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> In Europe it is mandatory that goods can be repaired and parts available. There's some brewing in the province to have the same law but I doubt anything will come out of it.





There are several reasons why we need to stop being a throw away society. fixing things is very important. It's also good for the brain. Everyone needs real hobbies. I've realised the people I find the least desirable are those who have folded into "social" media. The kind of people who have no hobbies, no career, no driving passion. Work is solely a means of paying the bills. All of their free time is absorbed by screens.


https://repair.org/stand-up


.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Delta would of course get it back when you return it (or they will see all the returns credited) and in my dreams they will learn....what a pos they came up with.
BTW, watch out with the newer Moens. the top cap assembly often works loose or is loose from the factory. 

Best practice is to take handle off along with the top shroud, and tighten the brass top cap. Call back city!
Got to warn customer: If you want Delta or Moen, expect that you will be paying for call backs and charged NO MATTER WHAT.
Or buy a Grohe, Hansgrohe, Kohler maybe Am.Std?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

breplum said:


> Delta would of course get it back when you return it (or they will see all the returns credited) and in my dreams they will learn....what a pos they came up with.
> BTW, watch out with the newer Moens. the top cap assembly often works loose or is loose from the factory.
> 
> Best practice is to take handle off along with the top shroud, and tighten the brass top cap. Call back city!
> ...


I haven't had any issues the moen caps(Adler and Manor/Chateau), do you remove the handle and check when putting a new one in?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> I haven't had any issues the moen caps(Adler and Manor/Chateau), do you remove the handle and check when putting a new one in?


https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/moen-kitchen-faucet-70050/


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/moen-kitchen-faucet-70050/


I remember that thread, now that you mention it.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tango said:


> Delfa (mispronounced) is now officially a junk brand to me. It used to be good, just as good a Moen but now it's worse than the no name brands direct from China. I was reading about those super stiff flex lines and if you shortened them like they showed in their instruction some would pull off and flood the place. Well I got one today from a customer. Couldn't bend the lines properly. The woman calls me 2 hours later saying the faucet was loose and a metal piece fell out.
> 
> I went back and the plastic shank broke off, they don't even care of using brass or white metal! I knew when I took it out of the box it was cheap but this is cherry.
> 
> ...


Their mop sink faucets suck balls too


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Not unlike the automobile industry. You need a machine with the proper software (and training on that proprietary software)to tune a car up.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

The town I work in has hundreds of delta 400 kit faucets from the 80s and 90s still holding strong. A new delta kit with a brass ball and cups and springs and they are good for another 7 years or so. I wish they still made them like that. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Paulie B said:


> The town I work in has hundreds of delta 400 kit faucets from the 80s and 90s still holding strong. A new delta kit with a brass ball and cups and springs and they are good for another 7 years or so. I wish they still made them like that.



They pretty much do under their Peerless brand name. *Model P110LF*. I just installed one a couple days ago. I was elated to find out they still made them. I have a whole peanut butter jar with rubber seats & springs, stainless balls, cap seal kits, and a handle. Gotta use them parts lolz :smile:


.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I must have put in hundreds of 100's and 522's back in the 80's. I had one commercial project with 62 1/2 baths, each with an AS Declyn w/Delta 522, a round front AS Cadet and a 6 gal electric WH above the ceiling. I ran a couple thousand feet of 3/4" black to unit heaters in each space as well. 
Then, there was the tennis court we plumbed to be a solar panel.
8000' 1/2" L and 400' of 4" L for the manifolds. First and only time I used a tee extractor.

We ought to start a thread on the most outrageous jobs we've ever done.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> We ought to start a thread on the most outrageous jobs we've ever done.


I have my very own soap thread...All of them more outrageous than the other! :vs_laugh:

And I have some when I was in the Union...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I’ve been waiting on a replacement sprayer since December for a tap, I keep telling the customer to tell them your not happy.


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

I agree in deltas quality taking a steep nosedive. More plastic and less brass. Their new Lav faucets have a cheap plastic 1/4 turn clip to hold handles on. The escutcheon clicks in to it. Garbage. I recently did some reading about different faucet companies and trying to locate good american made stuff. Their isnt any. The few that do dont offer enough styles to keep up. As much as I hate to say it Kohler seems to have better quality and designed faucets now.


----------



## txdraindoctor (Aug 14, 2020)

im not sure where that delta faucet came from, the delta faucets i get at my suppliers are nowhere that way. and i have to agree that looks like a home depot delta made just cheap as their glacier bay or that pegasus. hell i bought a luxart kitchen faucet made by delta identical to that style on your box, it was oil rubbed bronze. i have 4 kids, here it is 12 years later the only thing ive ever had to do was retighten once. and thats a flaw all single hole faucets have just like the widespread type lavatory. and actually there are few american made faucets. i have the information in my work van. i will get it to you. a few years ago when i was workingone redesigning my price book. and changing out some products, i was sitting down with a few manufacture reps. who actually rep. american made faucets. i gave them a test run for about 3-4 months. and believe it or not. even though they areabout 20-30% more expensive. cusotmers never blinked an eye. i was given a cutaway by one rep. andyou could physically see the inner parts and what materials they were made of. i was offering an 8 years parts and labor. to this day not one single callback.


----------



## txdraindoctor (Aug 14, 2020)

*are you ****ting me*



skoronesa said:


> They pretty much do under their Peerless brand name. *Model P110LF*. I just installed one a couple days ago. I was elated to find out they still made them. I have a whole peanut butter jar with rubber seats & springs, stainless balls, cap seal kits, and a handle. Gotta use them parts lolz :smile:
> 
> 
> .


are you ****ting me they still make these indestructible things. i know they still sell the balls and spring and grommett kits. just didnt know about this baby


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

txdraindoctor said:


> are you ****ting me they still make these indestructible things. i know they still sell the balls and spring and grommett kits. just didnt know about this baby





Just yesterday I installed a Delta 2100LF. Two handle, solid brass casting under the chromed stainless cover. The only pressure bearing plastic are the nylon cartridges and the guts of the aerator.


I am pretty happy delta hasn't stopped making good stuff. I still can't believe moen tanked their line of 1200 series faucets. Phucking idiots. I used to be able to tell a customer they could use the same cartridge in every single faucet and shower/tub in their house, huge selling point.





.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jim285pro said:


> I agree in deltas quality taking a steep nosedive. More plastic and less brass. Their new Lav faucets have a cheap plastic 1/4 turn clip to hold handles on. The escutcheon clicks in to it. Garbage. I recently did some reading about different faucet companies and trying to locate good american made stuff. Their isnt any. The few that do dont offer enough styles to keep up. As much as I hate to say it Kohler seems to have better quality and designed faucets now.





Yeah, we are a kohler dealer. Some of the stuff I have to install is appalling. For years I would tell people get delta with a ball or moen with a 1200. Our fixtures person of course hocks kohler at everyone. For the first time a couple weeks ago I told the fixtures person we should order kohler for a particular faucet replacement and they suggested moen! I said we need to remember this special occasion.


I hate myself for having to suggest kohler. The aluminum faucet bodies that moen and kohler and some others are using is just a horrendous idea. Aluminum expands a lot when it rusts.




.


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

Seems like I dont install basic faucets anymore. Everything is higher end stuff. Maybe its my clientele IDK. I cant remember the last 4" center lav faucet I did. Ive seen alot of different brands of higher end stuff in the last year and Delta is the poorest quality by far. They seem very confident in their new DST cartridges but time will tell, sounds like the ceramic stuff when they said they would never fail. I did a set of Price Pfister 8" CC lavs on Thursday and they were decent quality. Alot of brass and a solid mounting design. Deltas two handle lavs are an outdated design with the handle attachment. No matter how you install there is always issues with handle not being square with the deck and one will sit too low and rub the escutcheon. Then you got to cheat it up a 1/16 so it turns free. Customer doesnt notice but I do. Lets not even talk about all the 20$ extensions ive bought for the Lavs cause they are too cheap to make the shank long enough.
Of the ceramic cartridge faucets out there Kohler seems to be better quality. The handles attach well and the feel of the operation is smooth and firm. 

I installed some Rohl- Perrin and Rowe faucets a couple months ago and they were very well made. Solid everything. They also were 1-2k a piece. 



To TX draindoctor id be very interested in the faucets you talked about that were well made and affordable.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Delta is JUNK when it comes to their kitchen faucets..... they are trying to kiss ass in California with the no lead laws and have totally screwed themselves.....

Their tub and shower faucets in 1700 are still solid and made of brass but I am willing to bet that they will fuc/ that up eventually......the day will come when I wont be installing them either

We actually have the best luck with just the common hardware store MOEN 2 handle and single handle faucets, all cost around 75 bucks but they are sturdy and this is probably because they are still made of brass 

actually I have only gone back on one of them in the last 10 years......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> Delta is JUNK when it comes to their kitchen faucets..... they are trying to kiss ass in California with the no lead laws and have totally screwed themselves.....
> 
> Their tub and shower faucets in 1700 are still solid and made of brass but I am willing to bet that they will fuc/ that up eventually......the day will come when I wont be installing them either
> 
> ...


I dont think they are using plastic for any lead reason..its just cheaper..and then you have the chemicals from the plastic leaching into the water....its all done for making schit cheaper and faster and that equals low quality..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Delta is JUNK when it comes to their kitchen faucets.....





skoronesa said:


> Just yesterday I installed a Delta 2100LF. Two handle, solid brass casting under the chromed stainless cover. The only pressure bearing plastic are the nylon cartridges and the guts of the aerator..




They still make some good stuff. Just have to take a look before you buy which is difficult when ordering from a supply house. And of course the product can change with no notice.


.


----------



## Kstewart61 (Sep 6, 2020)

Ever since black and decker bought them they have gone down hill also need to purchase for a supply house not a home depot or lowes they are built differently. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Kstewart61 said:


> Ever since black and decker bought them they have gone down hill also need to purchase for a supply house not a home depot or lowes they are built differently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


black and decker killed the porter cable brand once they bought it..now its all chinese crap...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

A woman called last night, her 4 year old , 400-500$ touch kitchen faucet only trickles now. She called them asking for a plumber for "their guarantee". They said there weren't any to go look for one on the net. I said mam did they send you parts like a control panel? She said no but she did replace the batteries without success. She's been washing her dishes in the basement for some time.

I said either you get yourself a new faucet or pay me 2 times or 3 times to do all the legwork to order parts and spend time on the phone then waiting by the mailbox. It may not even fix the issue since there's electronic involved.

She's going to call me when she's about to get one from the brand I suggested.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Also in 2 big box stores in my area very little of them are still on display, like less than 3-4. After christmas one of the big box will no longer carry Delfa. It's surprising they were top dogs 20-30 years ago with the other popular brand and now they are completely riddled with problems and gone off the shelves for good.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> Delfa (mispronounced) is now officially a junk brand to me. It used to be good, just as good a Moen but now it's worse than the no name brands direct from China. I was reading about those super stiff flex lines and if you shortened them like they showed in their instruction some would pull off and flood the place. Well I got one today from a customer. Couldn't bend the lines properly. The woman calls me 2 hours later saying the faucet was loose and a metal piece fell out.
> 
> I went back and the plastic shank broke off, they don't even care of using brass or white metal! I knew when I took it out of the box it was cheap but this is cherry.
> 
> ...


This is what I been preaching about,delta is all plastic factory rep told me they went to all plastic cause of the low lead new laws,and I asked him if there was a difference between the delta faucets at Lowe's and places like that and actual plumbing supply houses for the pros and he said no difference whatsoever but he could have lied,delta used to be my go to faucet but now they are pure junk,oh but I do like the delta single handle tub faucet still lolololo


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Meanwhile.... This is my relationship with another brand....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Meanwhile.... This is my relationship with another brand....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> Meanwhile.... This is my relationship with another brand....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an expensive box.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Today, a 2 year old delfa....Now in the trash can.... I must say it might of been full of washer debris from the valves.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

That shank that br


Tango said:


> Delfa (mispronounced) is now officially a junk brand to me. It used to be good, just as good a Moen but now it's worse than the no name brands direct from China. I was reading about those super stiff flex lines and if you shortened them like they showed in their instruction some would pull off and flood the place. Well I got one today from a customer. Couldn't bend the lines properly. The woman calls me 2 hours later saying the faucet was loose and a metal piece fell out.
> 
> I went back and the plastic shank broke off, they don't even care of using brass or white metal! I knew when I took it out of the box it was cheap but this is cherry.
> 
> ...


That shank that broke is metal, not plastic.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

RichardBull said:


> That shank that br
> 
> 
> That shank that broke is metal, not plastic.


Whatever.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Tango said:


> Whatever.


Provide the model number instead of whiting it out and I’ll Prove it to you.

It’s metal. Let’s be accurate.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Tango said:


> A woman called last night, her 4 year old , 400-500$ touch kitchen faucet only trickles now. She called them asking for a plumber for "their guarantee". They said there weren't any to go look for one on the net. I said mam did they send you parts like a control panel? She said no but she did replace the batteries without success. She's been washing her dishes in the basement for some time.
> 
> I said either you get yourself a new faucet or pay me 2 times or 3 times to do all the legwork to order parts and spend time on the phone then waiting by the mailbox. It may not even fix the issue since there's electronic involved.
> 
> She's going to call me when she's about to get one from the brand I suggested.



That’s too bad. I would’ve suggested I come out and remove the touch sensor control box under the sink and she could just use it as a regular faucet.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

breplum said:


> Delta would of course get it back when you return it (or they will see all the returns credited) and in my dreams they will learn....what a pos they came up with.
> BTW, watch out with the newer Moens. the top cap assembly often works loose or is loose from the factory.
> 
> Best practice is to take handle off along with the top shroud, and tighten the brass top cap. Call back city!
> ...


I’ve found the newer moen KT facuets, with the black “duralast” cartridges, leak from under the handle. It’s a simple fix by tightening the black plastic retaining nut.
I’ve seen this more and more lately, as this newer set up rolls out.

I don’t warrantee anything supplied by the client, and they are warned before install.

not all Clients can afford higher end faucets like Grohe, H-Grohe, Riobel, KWC, etc..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I’ve found the newer moen KT facuets, with the black “duralast” cartridges, leak from under the handle. It’s a simple fix by tightening the black plastic retaining nut.
> I’ve seen this more and more lately, as this newer set up rolls out.
> 
> I don’t warrantee anything supplied by the client, and they are warned before install.
> ...


I've noticed that too. It can also sometimes stop a drip like it won't shut off. Unfortunately it doesn't fix it permanently. Those plastic housings on both the new moen and delta ceramic cartridges warp and don't hold the ceramic plates together well enough.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I've noticed that too. It can also sometimes stop a drip like it won't shut off. Unfortunately it doesn't fix it permanently. Those plastic housings on both the new moen and delta ceramic cartridges warp and don't hold the ceramic plates together well enough.


the last moen KT faucet (with the black nut) I fixed twice over 3 years, I tried “Loctite 495” (for plastic), I haven’t heard back.. hopefully the cartridge will last a long time..


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Logtec said:


> the last moen KT faucet (with the black nut) I fixed twice over 3 years, I tried “Loctite 495” (for plastic), I haven’t heard back.. hopefully the cartridge will last a long time..


I hope I never work after you.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> I hope I never work after you.


If the loctite is made for plastic it might be fine.

I agree though, I hate it when guys use pipe dope on c.o. plugs, especially the abs ones. Fuses the plastic together because pipe dope almost always has petroleum in it.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> If the loctite is made for plastic it might be fine.
> 
> I agree though, I hate it when guys use pipe dope on c.o. plugs, especially the abs ones. Fuses the plastic together because pipe dope almost always has petroleum in it.


I put a very small dot of Loctite on the thread, just enough to remind it to stay in place. if it won’t crack, the next time it needs servicing I’ll just replace the faucet.
Win win either way.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

So the all mighty Moen uses a plastic nut to hold the cartridge in.

At least delta still uses brass.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> So the all mighty Moen uses a plastic nut to hold the cartridge in.
> 
> At least delta still uses brass.


Or aluminum. I don't know how I feel yet about all this aluminum. They even got the anodizing perfect so it matches brass. I know because since they've started using aluminum I take my pocket knife and check anything suspicious.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

RichardBull said:


> So the all mighty Moen uses a plastic nut to hold the cartridge in.
> 
> At least delta still uses brass.


...Moens plastic nut, vs Deltas plastic supply lines and clips..

If the Moen nut comes loose, it’s an easy fix. I don’t supply or give warrantees on residential faucets, so if there is a problem its more work for me.

delta uses plastic hoses that are held together with blue or black plastic clips..









Delta isn’t any better then Moen.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Duplicate post.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Logtec said:


> ...plastic nut, vs plastic supply lines.
> Delta isn’t any better then Moen
> View attachment 127477
> 
> ...


Those are clips that hold the spout low pressure supply together, an o-ring makes the seal.

Those are not cartridge nuts and do not hold line pressure.

Ive never seen one fail that I recall, it’s not an issue.

The plastic supply lines are pex, a product I use anyway.

Moen uses hoses with either a stainless or cloth braid that are built into the faucet. 
How would you ever connect to that cloth covered water supply hose ? I can connect to deltas pex....

What do you think would fail first from excessive pressure .....Deltas pex or Moens grey cloth covered hoses ? 

I’ll do a test to failure. My money says the Moen hose will fail first.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

RichardBull said:


> Moen uses hoses with either a stainless or cloth braid that are built into the faucet. How would you ever connect to that cloth covered water supply hose ?


I’m not sure what you’re asking. 
But almost daily I just thread onto the R-14 or R-19 (valve)


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Logtec said:


> I’m not sure what you’re asking.
> But almost daily I just thread onto the R-14 or R-19 (valve)


I’m asking you if that gasket or nut is jacked up on the end of your built in Moen cloth braid water supply that you connect to your stop valve.........What do you do ?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

RichardBull said:


> I’m asking you if that gasket or nut is jacked up on the end of your built in Moen cloth braid water supply that you connect to your stop valve.........What do you do ?


For the most part, the supply line or braided supply or plastic supply goes on when the faucet is new and comes off when it’s getting replaced. Other then that there isn’t a lot of reason to take the supply lines on and off (to the point they’re jacked up) unless you’re changing the valves.

I’ve never jacked up a 3/8” nut, on a built in braided supply, nor have I ever damaged the gasket.
but if that was the case, someone didn’t know what they were doing before I was called, and at that point I’d recommend a new faucet cuz that faucet has been hacked.

If it’s jacked up out of the box that’s not my problem

how often do you come across jacked up nuts/gaskets?


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Logtec said:


> For the most part, the supply line or braided supply or plastic supply goes on when the faucet is new and comes off when it’s getting replaced. Other then that there isn’t a lot of reason to take the supply lines on and off (to the point they’re jacked up) unless you’re changing the valves.
> 
> I’ve never jacked up a 3/8” nut, on a built in braided supply, nor have I ever damaged the gasket.
> but if that was the case, someone didn’t know what they were doing before I was called, and at that point I’d recommend a new faucet cuz that faucet has been hacked.
> ...


I come across as many blown out Delta pex lines as you come across jacked up supply nuts on your Moens. 

It’s an issue that doesn’t exist unless of user error. Over tightened and tore the gasket up ????? A number of things could happen. Bad threads on your valve......ruined the nut.

Fair ? Have a great night.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

RichardBull said:


> I come across as many blown out Delta pex lines as you come across jacked up supply nuts on your Moens.
> 
> It’s an issue that doesn’t exist unless of user error. Over tightened and tore the gasket up ????? A number of things could happen. Bad threads on your valve......ruined the nut.
> 
> Fair ? Have a great night.


Dude calm down, I'm not trying to pick a fight with you, I’m simply asking.
I almost never see these problems.
If the threads on a valve were bad, then that problem existed before me, and I’d change the valves. Most of the time I change the valves on a new faucet install anyway.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

RichardBull said:


> I hope I never work after you.


Bahahahahaha silicone and loctite and hydraulic cement,I love it


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> Dude calm down, I'm not trying to pick a fight with you, I’m simply asking.
> I almost never see these problems.
> If the threads on a valve were bad, then that problem existed before me, and I’d change the valves. Most of the time I change the valves on a new faucet install anyway.


Ding ding ding Jerry jerry jerry


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyway a month ago I had to install this basturd, I couldn't insert the pull out hose though the spout. I spent 20 minutes trying without success, it kept hanging up midway. I tried real hard not to curse as the guy was 5 feet away at a computer. the hose was starting to get all fubar, I had to reverse snake it with a tube I had laying around in the truck and I was ready to tell the guy to get the other brand. Cost him an extra hour for this install.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Tango said:


> Anyway a month ago I had to install this basturd, I couldn't insert the pull out hose though the spout. I spent 20 minutes trying without success, it kept hanging up midway. I tried real hard not to curse as the guy was 5 feet away at a computer. the hose was starting to get all fubar, I had to reverse snake it with a tube I had laying around in the truck and I was ready to tell the guy to get the other brand. Cost him an extra hour for this install.
> 
> 
> View attachment 127484


That spout comes apart at the joint you see midway up the vertical. 

Take it apart then fish the hose.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

RichardBull said:


> That spout comes apart at the joint you see midway up the vertical.
> 
> Take it apart then fish the hose.


I checked, nope, unless you scratch it to hell and break it. Clip once.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Tango said:


> I checked, nope, unless you scratch it to hell and break it. Clip once.


There’s a black button on the back, press-it
while pulling the top portion of the spout off.

That’s where the spout swivels, it’s not a permanent connection at the factory. 

Do you have the model number? I’ll pull up the exploded view for you.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

RichardBull said:


> That spout comes apart at the joint you see midway up the vertical.
> 
> Take it apart then fish the hose.


I think he's right about this lololololo


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

sparky said:


> I think he's right about this lololololo


I’m right about everything, just ask me ! 🤣


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

RichardBull said:


> I’m right about everything, just ask me ! 🤣


is the Earth flat?


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Logtec said:


> is the Earth flat?


It is where I’m standing.


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

I am not a plumber but I am a parts guy. I used to like Moen a_ little_ better than Delta but now I would much rather have a Moen (Moentrol or Posi-Temp) than the Delta Multichoice. I see that all OEMs have lowered the bar on their quality but Delta has fallen farther than Moen. Just my 2 cents. The days when Price Pfister and Am Std dominated the market and made quality stuff is gone. Plastic everything everywhere.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

bawalter said:


> I am not a plumber but I am a parts guy. I used to like Moen a_ little_ better than Delta but now I would much rather have a Moen (Moentrol or Posi-Temp) than the Delta Multichoice. I see that all OEMs have lowered the bar on their quality but Delta has fallen farther than Moen. Just my 2 cents. The days when Price Pfister and Am Std dominated the market and made quality stuff is gone. Plastic everything everywhere.


I'm not worried about shower valves, My concern is kitchen faucets. Moen no longer offers the 1200 and delta balls have gotten hard to come by in a wide selection. At least delta offers some balls under the peerless name.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I should clarify that I meant single handle kitchen faucets. Good two handles can still be easily had, but you're unlikely to get a standard 1/2" ceramic stem in a cast body for less than 500$.


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> I'm not worried about shower valves, My concern is kitchen faucets. Moen no longer offers the 1200 and delta balls have gotten hard to come by in a wide selection. At least delta offers some balls under the peerless name.


I installed the 1200 Moen faucets in our house 19 years ago when we built it. (I did the electrical but not the plumbing which tells you just how much of not a plumber I am) and have replaced the cartridges once. The faucets are starting to show their age now. Not sure what I am going to turn to next. Probably still Moen (but the wife will want decorative expensive) and it will probably have the blue plastic Kerox cartridge in it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

bawalter said:


> I installed the 1200 Moen faucets in our house 19 years ago when we built it. (I did the electrical but not the plumbing which tells you just how much of not a plumber I am) and have replaced the cartridges once. The faucets are starting to show their age now. Not sure what I am going to turn to next. Probably still Moen (but the wife will want decorative expensive) and it will probably have the blue plastic Kerox cartridge in it.


You own a machine shop that is how large? and you're going to buy a cnc machine. Your choices are limitless.

Make your own damn faucet


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tell her she can have any color as long as it's chrome


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> You own a machine shop that is how large? and you're going to buy a cnc machine. Your choices are limitless.
> 
> Make your own damn faucet


But we don't have a foundry


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> Tell her she can have any color as long as it's chrome


That didn't work. She has narrowed it down to ORB or Black.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

bawalter said:


> That didn't work. She has narrowed it down to ORB or Black.


EWW.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

bawalter said:


> But we don't have a foundry


Just mill them from blocks of brass!

Surely your house can't have more than 4 or 5 kitchen faucets.


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

One kitchen faucet. This is going to be a bathroom remodel. I have no say in what the wife wants in "style" I can only pick out the brands.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been pleasantly surprised by the quality of Kraus faucets and sinks.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I went on a call back today after a kid installed a delta tub/shower valve and her water wasn't getting hot enough. Lots of trial and error figuring out how those damn temperature regulating disks work. I wasn't getting frustrated, just glad to sit there and get paid for the time, but the woman thought I was and told me that it was OK to swear. If I was doing the original install and had time constraints I would have.


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

chonkie said:


> I've been pleasantly surprised by the quality of Kraus faucets and sinks.


That is hilarious. I actually put their KPF-1602SS in our kitchen when we remodeled in 2016. I picked it out after seeing a couple of their faucets at a customer's showroom. Their faucets were HEAVY and the cartridges were Kerox which we carry and I like. I am extremely satisfied.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

bawalter said:


> That is hilarious. I actually put their KPF-1602SS in our kitchen when we remodeled in 2016. I picked it out after seeing a couple of their faucets at a customer's showroom. Their faucets were HEAVY and the cartridges were Kerox which we carry and I like. I am extremely satisfied.


I've installed a similar faucet as the one you have. It was a Signature Hardware, that's another brand that seems to be of good quality to me.









Another big one


This one is down the street from the other massive house. Not many pics of this one, just a few of the 12'x6' shower. Did the concrete slope in two stages. Started with a 4' doughnut, finished the remaining concrete slope the next day. Made it a lot easier. Last pic is this crazy Signature...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

bawalter said:


> That didn't work. She has narrowed it down to ORB or Black.


Black will get scratched in no time. I installed black faucets(not moen) and just by touching them and installing them they got scratched. You know black is just paint and it's not durable.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I went on a call back today after a kid installed a delta tub/shower valve and her water wasn't getting hot enough. Lots of trial and error figuring out how those damn temperature regulating disks work. I wasn't getting frustrated, just glad to sit there and get paid for the time, but the woman thought I was and told me that it was OK to swear. If I was doing the original install and had time constraints I would have.


Delta multichoice: turn right--colder. Turn left --hotter.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I bought some no name faucet from amazon about 5 years ago for under $100.00 and its been great and is built pretty tough....im betting it will easily go another 5 years..when it needs fixing it will be replaced with the same if they still make it...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I bought some no name faucet from amazon about 5 years ago for under $100.00 and its been great and is built pretty tough....im betting it will easily go another 5 years..when it needs fixing it will be replaced with the same if they still make it...
> View attachment 127827
> View attachment 127828


Get some Barkeepers Friend and clean that sink. It’ll make it look like new.





Bar Keepers Friend® Cleanser


Bar Keepers Friend powder cleanser powers through tough stains in the kitchen, the bathroom, and more with its non-bleach, plant-based ingredients.




www.barkeepersfriend.com


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Get some Barkeepers Friend and clean that sink. It’ll make it look like new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have it and after posting I said to myself..time to clean the sink..lol..that stuff works great..the secret ingredient is oxilic acid that actually does the cleaning..


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Tango said:


> Delta multichoice: turn right--colder. Turn left --hotter.


To be honest, I had a hard time figuring out how to adjust the temperature limiter when I first installed them. I had to actually open up the instructions! Its actually written on the adjuster, but very hard to see those raised letters. Getting older ain't all its cracked out to be.


----------

